# how to remember your tag number



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i always have to go back and look at my tag to get the number when checking into campgrounds. by the time i get around to remembering it, the state goes and makes me get a new tag with a new number, then i can't remember what number is what, old vs new.

it hit me the other day, all i needed to do was take a picture of it with my cell phone and i got the number with me all the time. also put a reminder in the calendar of the date the inspection sticker expires.

i hope you guys have already thought about it:smack-head:


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes ... good idea. I use my cell phone camera to photograph all sorts of stuff -- just to remember. What's nice is that the new cell phones have pretty good cameras, and photos can be expanded with good detail. So, if you photograph a complicated chart -- you can get it down to the readable detail (usually).


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

also great for taking pics of hiking trail maps!


----------



## RVadventurer (May 4, 2011)

I am glad our tags are with our vehicles forever, only the stickers get changed.


----------



## get_away_guenthers (Jun 20, 2011)

excellent idea.....


----------



## saphiro (Dec 5, 2020)

nice quality content Concrete Installation


----------

